# plastic wire mesh



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

anyone know where i can locally buy small pieces of plastic or metal wire mesh.
purpose is to use to grow a wall of xmas moss. So i dont need a whole roll of the mesh.

if you have another idea, please feel free to share.

thanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Michaels for cross stitching plastic 8"x10" sheet.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

X2 on Michael's. They just opened up a new one where the old London Drugs at Willow/Broadway used to be.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I got mine from dollarama, $2 and you get enough you cover all sides of your tank!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks guys! picked up a piece at Michaels for $0.89


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

If you will need bigger piece of mesh, I've seen some at the fabric store on marine dr near kingsway in Vancouver. They have big rolls (few colours) 4ft wide I think. They work great for tank dividers.


----------



## joncro55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Great source for mesh material can be found here:

Custom Wire Cloth - Belleville Wire Cloth Co - Cedar Grove, NJ

However, they only can supply you with metal material. If you are in need of plastice mesh, then I would likely stick to

McMaster-Carr

However, Mcmaster, does not ship to Canada, just an FYI.

These are the 2 sources that I would suggest for the mesh material that you might be looking for here.


----------

